# Dual Voltage Projectors?!?



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

Are there any good dual voltage projectors out there?  Until I can get a good screen I plan on using blackout cloth as a temp screen. Here are the specs I am shooting for:


92" Screen Size
Dual Voltage(transformers kill the eclectric bill)
Sharp/Good Contract Picture
Trying to stay under $2000


The room is 16' x 13' with 100% control over the lighting, so can be pitch black at noon if need be.

Also trying to pair it up with an Onkyo TX-NR1009 http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=TX-NR1009&class=Receiver&p=i


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Why would you need dual voltage? :scratch: Are you planning on bringing your projector on a European vacation? :huh:


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

I am military and stationed in germany for two years...so I won't be here forever, will be coming back to the states afterwards. Plus, transformers are killer on electric bills...and with paying in euors over here...you see my dilemma? :hissyfit:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

foto69man said:


> I am military and stationed in germany for two years...so I won't be here forever, will be coming back to the states afterwards. Plus, transformers are killer on electric bills...and with paying in euors over here...you see my dilemma? :hissyfit:


Ahhhh! I see now. Unfortunately I know of no dual voltage projectors off the top of my head. I'll see if I can dig something up though.

Thanks for serving! :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I went over to PJCentral and checked the first 3 projectors under the top ten for home theater. All three say under voltage "100-240v". I'd think you would be good to go with one of those, correct? Outside of the need for a converter plug anyways.


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

mechman said:


> I went over to PJCentral and checked the first 3 projectors under the top ten for home theater. All three say under voltage "100-240v". I'd think you would be good to go with one of those, correct? Outside of the need for a converter plug anyways.


Awesome, I appreciate it...ecspecially since I can't get to pjcentral from my work internet, but can get to this site...strange...


----------

